# Moon Jellyfish...



## Mortician (Aug 7, 2010)

A buddy of mine just purchased a few Moon Jellyfish and 2 of the 3 sit at the bottom of the tank and dont move and then when they do try moving its as if their bell is flipped or something... like instead of it being propelled forward its being propelled down and cant get up...

Anyone know what would cause this type of issue and is it normal or something to be concerned about?


----------



## snowthedirtbub (Aug 7, 2010)

From my understanding Jellyfish require a special tank that requires a constant flow of water that mimics the oceans current to keep them afloat.

This may be the wrong section to btw.


----------

